# 2021.09.22 & 23 • Trovoada em Foros de Vale Figueira (Montemor-O-Novo)



## windchill (25 Set 2021 às 12:13)

A noite/madrugada de 22 e 23/Setembro foi de facto histórica para todos os amantes de trovoadas, e no que a mim diz respeito, foi efectivamente uma noite memorável, em que bati o meu recorde de fotos obtidas (mais de 360)!!
O cenário dos sonhos foi em Foros de Vale Figueira, perto de Montemor-O-Novo, e estas são apenas algumas de muitas pérolas fotográficas que consegui obter neste evento que não vou esquecer tão cedo.
Que bela noite de stormchasing!!

Enjoy it!! 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu5mfG]
	
2021.09.22 - 195756 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mud7eS]
	
2021.09.22 - 223244 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muedmL]
	
2021.09.23 - 013012 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu5maB]
	
2021.09.23 - 013130 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mud7ba]
	
2021.09.23 - 013248 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu5m8n]
	
2021.09.23 - 014130 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu5m6t]
	
2021.09.23 - 015006 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mueder]
	
2021.09.23 - 021402 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (25 Set 2021 às 12:15)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muaB9A]
	
2021.09.23 - 021750 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muedcH]
	
2021.09.23 - 022130 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muedb5]
	
2021.09.23 - 022242 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu9sad]
	
2021.09.23 - 022742 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu9s8u]
	
2021.09.23 - 025909 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu9s6L]
	
2021.09.23 - 030030 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muaB21]
	
2021.09.23 - 030236 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu9s3z]
	
2021.09.23 - 030936 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (25 Set 2021 às 12:17)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mud6Uy]
	
2021.09.23 - 032400 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu5kS7]
	
2021.09.23 - 032452 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu9rZJ]
	
2021.09.23 - 032924 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mud6Rx]
	
2021.09.23 - 033551 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muaATv]
	
2021.09.23 - 033846 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muecWH]
	
2021.09.23 - 034243 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu9rWh]
	
2021.09.23 - 034344 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muaAR1]
	
2021.09.23 - 034627 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (25 Set 2021 às 12:19)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muecTG]
	
2021.09.23 - 034749 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu9rSK]
	
2021.09.23 - 034821 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mud6Jy]
	
2021.09.23 - 035814 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu5kFv]
	
2021.09.23 - 041002 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muecP8]
	
2021.09.23 - 041236 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu9rNw]
	
2021.09.23 - 041508 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muaAHA]
	
2021.09.23 - 041556 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mu9rKv]
	
2021.09.23 - 043918 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Thomar (25 Set 2021 às 12:29)

@windchill, como sempre é um prazer enorme ver as tuas fotografias, sempre espetaculares e de qualidade!   Já nem há palavras para descrever.
Tiveste uma noite bem animada.


----------



## Rafa111 (25 Set 2021 às 13:21)

Excelente fotos, como sempre


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2021 às 15:39)

Fenomenais!! Gratos por partilhares com todos aqui no fórum, fazes-nos viver também estas aventuras e espectáculos . Para quando uma exposição do teu trabalho? Na sede do IPMA ou assim?


----------



## luigilias (25 Set 2021 às 18:45)

Parabéns pelas extraordinárias fotografias!
Este é o meu primeiro comentário no meteopt. Apesar de eu ser um visitante muito assíduo há anos, só há poucos dias me registei aqui!
Também sigo as tuas publicações no LusoSkies há já algum tempo. És um exímio e paciente fotógrafo que consegue resgatar momentos únicos e irrepetíveis. Agradeço as magistrais partilhas!


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2021 às 14:08)

Fantásticas como já vem sendo habitual!


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Set 2021 às 00:19)

Bom, simplesmente magnífico


----------



## okkkisan (30 Set 2021 às 10:20)

Que ótimas fotos. É tão interessante e excitante
Por um lado, o poder da natureza é grande. Às vezes é assustador porque as pessoas são fracas em comparação com a natureza.
Mas é tão lindo. Eu não posso acreditar como essas fotos são lindas.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2021 às 09:02)

Ora bem, parece que me tinha escapado uma das tuas melhores caçadas... 
Registos simplesmente fenomenais Nuno, belíssimos alguns deles 
Obrigado pela partilha


----------

